# X-ray photography?



## RobN185 (Feb 8, 2013)

A bit bored tonight, so I 'm having a play.
Single exposure, 10 sec, ISO100, f/7.1. taken 30 minutes ago. Not shopped (except levels to set black point, and blue/amber colour filter)


----------



## shinycard255 (Feb 8, 2013)

Please explain... this is cool!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 8, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> Please explain... this is cool!



What he said.^


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, what kind of car is it?  At first I thought it was an Audi R8 or a Nissan Skyline GTR, but I am not so sure.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's trying hard to be a Lamborghini Murcielago, but it is a bit iffy.

Here's another view.






I will explain all tomorrow....


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 8, 2013)

Aaaah.  I would have probably gone there next.  Very cool effect.  I can't wait to hear how you do it.


----------



## Mully (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice ...very different, I like them


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

This video explains all...[video=vimeo;14958082]http://vimeo.com/14958082[/video]


----------



## shinycard255 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is cool!  Makes me want to get an iPad now just to do some photos like this.  Very interesting and different


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 11, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> This is cool!  Makes me want to get an iPad now just to do some photos like this.  Very interesting and different



Works just the same with a laptop, that's what I used.


----------

